
Live Streaming Paper Airplane - shacharz
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/393053146/powerup-fpv-live-streaming-paper-airplane-drone
======
fit2rule
I had one of these paper-plane conversion kits a year or so back: it lasted
exactly 15 seconds before breaking in the hands of my kids. The push-prop
configuration simply doesn't provide enough power and stability for the kinds
of planes that get made.

So I think this is a better investment, personally, for anyone wanting to get
into small/light FPV flying:

[http://www.parkzone.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=EFLU660...](http://www.parkzone.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=EFLU6600)

While you can easily replace a paper-airplane with new parts/designs, etc. the
Vapor will simply fly better.

~~~
shacharz
"The item is no longer available"
[http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/EFLU6600](http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/EFLU6600)

~~~
fit2rule
Amazon:

[http://www.amazon.com/FPV-Vapor-RTF-W-
Headset/dp/B00N3WQLD2](http://www.amazon.com/FPV-Vapor-RTF-W-
Headset/dp/B00N3WQLD2)

Also, its available in every brick 'n mortar shop in my neighborhood, so its
gotta be in stock somewhere.

------
japhyr
This is one of the most entertaining kickstarter videos I've seen. I like the
blend of specific technical information and just plain fun; I want a paper
airplane drone that makes me feel like a lion riding a t-rex.

------
Palomides
wifi range of "up to 300 feet" seems a bit limited at the quoted 20mph... all
of the videos consist of the plane circling around the pilot.

